# Green colour cast



## bobtail (4 Aug 2007)

How do you deal with Green colour cast?

I can remove it in PSP or PS but Id rather ,if possible not have to.
I have twin T5 daylight plus tubes and wonder if this is the source of my problems?


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Aug 2007)

Get comfy.  a long read coming up


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Aug 2007)

Hi Bobtail,
                     You didn't say what kind of camera you are using. If it is a digital SLR you should have a "White Balance" option either via a knob, button or buried somewhere deep in the menu structure. You would select either "Auto" or "Fluorescent". Some non-SLRs have this option in their menus as well. If you are using a film camera and then scanning the negatives the only way to avoid this would be via filters or by using a non-daylight film. I haven't used film in such a long time I've forgotten what filter or film types to use but it would be easy to dig up the info. 

There is normally no loss of fidelity when using photoshop to correct the color balance if that's what you're worried about as  your camera uses similar algorithms to achieve color balance. It's an annoyance though. 

Since all color balance is based on the cameras idea of "what is white?" there will be a color shift regardless of what light source is used, so it won't matter what bulb type you've got. The default is normally "white as viewed under a midday sun" so taking pictures outdoors in sunlight yields optimal results while pictures taken indoors or in shade may have a yellow or blue cast respectively if there is no correction applied.

Edit: Andy, I just checked the Casio website. If you still have your users manual check page 116 "Advanced Settings" You can play with the various WB settings until you get the look you want for that particular shot. It has a couple of different Fluorescent settings so just play around. The tungsten setting is for indoor shots so that will eliminate the yellow cast. if you've lost the manual you can download it here:

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual ... 0_DI_e.pdf

Lord only knows why WB is considered an "advanced" setting when it affects every single shot on a camera...

Cheers,


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Aug 2007)

Hay Bobtail.

I have had the same problems in the past, i too dont like the yellow cast you get, it just doesnt seem right.
I would sugest ( has already be mentioned ) that you play with the camara's white ballance. I have found that using the setting "daylight","shade" and "florecant" give the best resaults. I would avoid using tungston, it gives a very cold blue look.
Ofcourse your pictures are art, and art is subjective. I like to see people being creative with thier aquascape photography. You can change the whole mood of your design by the way you photorgraph it.

Good luck.


----------

